# Method of CO2 diffusion into tanks



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

So I've got pressurized CO2 on my main tank and use a RedSea reactor to swirl the CO2 bubbles into the tank water. Very effective, but also at half price and used that reactor set me back $25. Is there an inexpensive yet effective type of reactor or diffuser that I could use on a DIY yeast fermentation CO2 setup for my new 10 gallon? Currently have a powerhead, but it doesn't really dissolve the CO2 into the water. Thoughts?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Glass nano diffuser. Use them on all my tanks.

Like this one for example:


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Im not a big fan of reactors or diffusers in the tank, i already have a heater and a filter takign up space, i would consider tapping your filter output line and connecting the co2 through there.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is there an inexpensive yet effective type of reactor or diffuser that I could use on a DIY yeast fermentation CO2 setup for my new 10 gallon?


;o)


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I use one similar to James but not nano. Works great. Glasswares look good in tanks. I need a clear tubing but Ill get one after my blue one is worn out. They are all sold on ebay for $15 MAX. I got mine for $14 because I wanted a big fancy one. 

I dont see the one I bought on ebay but it is very similar to this
Spio III Co2 diffuser - 55 aquarium gallon fish tank - eBay (item 250305657547 end time Dec-26-10 18:43:34 PST)


EDIT: I just now saw that it is for a DIY setup. The diffusers that me and james suggested is risky for DIY. Too much pressure will build up and your bottle will explode. For DIY, I suggest just diffusing it any way you will think it works. Such as airstones, through intake of HOB or canister etc. There are also 2-way connectors to make your co2 pressurized system feed 2 tanks. You can look into that also.
*


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks all for your inputs. I actually have a Red Sea ceramic plate diffuser which was a total waste, both on DIY and pressurized. I was thinking more along the lines of a reactor, but I'm not sure how to go about building one (I know Rex Griggs does at The Best Aquarium Regulator & CO2 Parts, however it looks like that reactor will overdose the bejeesus out of my dinky little 10 gallon).

And I would split my pressurized system, but the tanks are in separate rooms 

Fitting the line into the intake of my filter sounds like the best idea ATM. Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> EDIT: I just now saw that it is for a DIY setup. The diffusers that me and james suggested is risky for DIY


Nah...not actually. ;o)

These are on my DIY setups. Work like a charm. I keep several. When it's time to clean them, I just swap it out. Have a few different styles too.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The reactors like the Rex Grigs ones are for canisters meant to be built inline. I guess you could fab something up for an HOB on the intake side of things. Not sure how well that would go though.


----------

